# A pigeon died in my arms....



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

Tonight I found a pigeon on the ground struggling and flopping around. At first it appeared he had a broken wing, but upon further inspection it almost appeared that he was having seizures of some sort. He would flip about, sometimes onto his back. Every once in a while he made an almost "grunting" noise. It was terrible and scary and this poor creature was obviously suffering. I carefully wrapped him in a warm towel and went to make him a nest in a box with a blanket. No sooner had I made the nest and went to place him down onto the blanket when the life just went out of his little body and he died.  I don't know what could have caused this, but have read on this site about a disease amongst pigeons that had symptoms that sort of described what I witnessed. It was horrible! I really love these birds and it kills me to see them hurt...and even worse, when people mistreat them. I live in Chicago where pigeons are not very highly regarded. Is it possible this pigeon could have been poisened? Has anyone ever seen such a thing before? I wish I could have helped this little guy.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost your patient, you made sure s/he didn't pass alone. I wish I could be of help at figuring out what could have been wrong with the poor pidgie. Thank God I've never come across a poisoned bird so I couldn't describe the symptoms, it almost sounds like PMV but I'm not sure if a PMV infected bird would just up and die like that. There will be other more experienced members who might shed more light on this for you.
Thank you for comforting this poor soul in it's last moments on this plane,


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this - I hope people don't poison pigeons, but I know they are unpopular in the cities. I've heard of people giving them rice to cause gastro discomfort!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. Thank goodness the pigeon found you and received tender treatment. That is about all that could be done for him at that stage without a knowledgeable and well equipped vet at hand. 

I am another lucky one that has not come across poisoning, but from what I have heard and read that is the most likely cause of that poor pigeon's suffering and death.

Although the pest controllers say that the poison is aimed to cause gastro intestinal discomfort and discourage pigeons from returning to the place where they became ill, the reality is that they cannot control how much of the poisoned grain an individual pigeon will consume and it is more likely to kill them that to upset their stomachs.  

If you go to the home page you will find a link to our petition against poisoning. I am not certain how far that has progressed but you may wish to sign it and record your own experience.


Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like the poor bird was poisoned.
I am so sorry you had to witness this.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Well I know this is a very disturbing experience. You did the best you can do, give your compassion to this little angel.
Suz.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Debadoo...

If the Bird was panting and wild eyed...it was almost certainly poisoned.

Avitrol seems to leave little time for any remedial regimin, from when we find or are brought them.

Avitrol seems to impart no odor to the affected Bird, while some of the commercial poisons have the Bird smelling kind of like something burnt and almost sugary burnt.

Bad things...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Isn't it terrible that they feel the need to poison these birds? I am glad that people like you try to make their last days better by caring for them. It was hard enough for me to see that pigeon with the hurt foot, I can only imagine what it must feel like to watch a pigeon die of poisoning. I can't understand how anyone could do such a thing to this bird. Once you get to know them, you almost always fall in love with them.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I tend to believe that what goes around comes around eventually -- at least I hope so. I'm so sorry about your poor foundling! Sometimes I wonder why I read threads like this -- it always breaks my heart. 

I didn't realize there was a petition -- I'm going to go sign it now!


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

I agree with you Reti. I believe somehow this poor baby got into some poison some how. Do you think that maybe if the exterminator didn't put poison out for the pigeons, do you think that somehow it could have gotten into someone's yard and got into some rat poison that people at times put out in the yard for to get rid of rats and mice? I hope that people are not using this type of poison because it also kills cats and dogs and other animals.

Have a nice evening,

Victoria Lutes
Sweetie said Goodbye


----------

